# FS: 120g Glass Discus Tank With Everything incl. Food and 6 Fish



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

Recent changes in my life have forced me to sell my Discus tank. The tank has been established and running for about a year and was also established and running before I bought it from another BC Aquaria member. I am selling it for way less than what I have put into it. Please no lowballers, don't waste my time making me look at your $200 offers. I live in Ladner and you will have to arrange your own way to transport it. I have no way to do so. It is extremely heavy! Suggest at least 2 strong people, but recommend 3 or 4.

Included with the tank are:


1 120g custom built tank with 5/8" thick glass with 2 holes drilled in the bottom to allow for better filtration, tank measures 4x2x2
1 Custom built stand
2 Eheim 250w heaters
1 Rena 400 air pump
2 round airstone discs
1 Marineland Double Bright LED Light
4 pieces of driftwood
1 Eheim Pro 2228 Filter
1 Fluval FX5 Filter
1 Fluval 305 Filter
1 Fluval 304 Filter
1 48lb Bucket of Salt (has about 80% of the salt remaining in it)
1 Aqueon 25ft water exchanger system
21 Packages of Hikari blood worms (of course the longer its for sale the less packages there will be!)
5 Discus Fish
All the river rock gravel

*$1100*


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you part out I'm interested on the discus and filters


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

make me an offer and i'll consider


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

still for sale


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

to the top!


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

still for sale make me an offer


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

daily bump, up up up!


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

one of my fish died so i lowered the price a little bit


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

bumping yet again


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------

